# Norditropin Simplexx 45 iu



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Just picked up a few of these , wanted to see if any one else has used the same or can help verify these?


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

It's hard to tell from the photos mate.

They do look very much like the ones I was using.

There are a lot of fake simplexx cartridges going about,and the copies are so good it's hard to tell the legit from the fake.

My source used to stock this but stopped stocking it due to too many fakes going about.

Did it come in a tight fitting box to ensure the product didn't rattle about to ensure the gh powder didn't de-nature.a lot of fakes come in flimsy boxes.

Did it come with a tightly wrapped package insert that is usually sealed with a company label on quality paper.

Some copies tend to have a small photocopied slip that's not properly typed and not cut straight and just on regular thin paper.

Do you trust your source?,if you do,and you've been with him a while,and he has a good rep,I wouldn't worry too much.

If it's legit it's excellent.

Sorry I couldn't be anymore help.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> It's hard to tell from the photos mate.
> 
> They do look very much like the ones I was using.
> 
> ...


 First, thank you for your reply. There's no powder mate lol, it's liquid! And it came in the regular looking box like the pictures I posted same type material as any other medication type box. As for my source no hasn't been long at all pretty new. I will check the one box I haven't open to see if it seems tight fitting.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Just to add all 3 boxes have exactly the same barcode number :/ however I scanned them with my phone and come up on google on various sites in Turkish saying Norditropin Simplexx 45 iu


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm also seeing on older posts people saying the plastic tray should be sealed on top mine are not


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Acerico30 said:


> Just to add all 3 boxes have exactly the same barcode number :/ however I scanned them with my phone and come up on google on various sites in Turkish saying Norditropin Simplexx 45 iu


 http://www.novonordisk-us.com/contact-us.html

Looks like they do have affiliates in Turkey?

Head quarter's in NJ


----------



## Bonehead13 (Aug 11, 2020)

I've just got a box from a fairly well trusted source, the plastic tray was sealed. Its just the cartridge though so not got a pen.... can it be used without a pen?? Was thinking insulin pins? Anyone used it this way?


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bonehead13 said:


> I've just got a box from a fairly well trusted source, the plastic tray was sealed. Its just the cartridge though so not got a pen.... can it be used without a pen?? Was thinking insulin pins? Anyone used it this way?


 Was you cartridge sealed all around? And yea just stick a slin pin in it and draw mine was not complete sealed though :/ it came as is in the picture


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Bonehead13 said:


> I've just got a box from a fairly well trusted source, the plastic tray was sealed. Its just the cartridge though so not got a pen.... can it be used without a pen?? Was thinking insulin pins? Anyone used it this way?


 Yes mate.

That's what i did with mine I withdrew what I needed with a green needle and I injected it with a slin pin.

Like I said in my previous post.if it's legit ,it's excellent.there's a lot of fakes going about though,and that's why my source stopped stocking it.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> That's what i did with mine I withdrew what I needed with a green needle and I injected it with a slin pin.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post.if it's legit ,it's excellent.there's a lot of fakes going about though,and that's why my source stopped stocking it.


 Did your cartridge come in the plastic tray and sealed completely on top? As in you had to break it open ? As you can see in my photo that's how it came out the box


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Acerico30 said:


> I'm also seeing on older posts people saying the plastic tray should be sealed on top mine are not


 If in a tray they should be separately sealed, you would pull from one end to take the seal off


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Pscarb said:


> If in a tray they should be separately sealed, you would pull from one end to take the seal off


 Thanks I guess they're no good then mine are just in a tray with top side open as in the photo


----------



## Bonehead13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep mine was sealed and had to peel it open


----------



## Bonehead13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> That's what i did with mine I withdrew what I needed with a green needle and I injected it with a slin pin.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post.if it's legit ,it's excellent.there's a lot of fakes going about though,and that's why my source stopped stocking it.


 Thanks mate. I'll read up on dosages then make a start with it. Got a couple of injuries so I'm hoping it provides a little bit of help with recovery whilst I make a gentle start back to training


----------



## Bonehead13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> That's what i did with mine I withdrew what I needed with a green needle and I injected it with a slin pin.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post.if it's legit ,it's excellent.there's a lot of fakes going about though,and that's why my source stopped stocking it.


 Daft question... which end of the cartridge do you draw from? The end with a rubber bung or the other side? Thanks


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

The ones I've used have been the 15 or 30iu ones, they should be sealed over with a peel off type film, also if you draw from the stopper end does the rubber bung move inline with you drawing fluid out, the bug should move smoothly when you withdraw the liquid not leave a air bubble and not move, thats a big tell tail sign as all the fakes I've seen have a cheap rubber bug that won't move, leaves a big air bubble in the cartridge, where as the real ones will move smoothly down the cartridge until it's empty


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Danny41 said:


> The ones I've used have been the 15 or 30iu ones, they should be sealed over with a peel off type film, also if you draw from the stopper end does the rubber bung move inline with you drawing fluid out, the bug should move smoothly when you withdraw the liquid not leave a air bubble and not move, thats a big tell tail sign as all the fakes I've seen have a cheap rubber bug that won't move, leaves a big air bubble in the cartridge, where as the real ones will move smoothly down the cartridge until it's empty


 I drew out 2iu bung didn't move air bubble appeared , Plastic tray wasn't sealed on top either. Figured out they're fakes , bought a gh blood serum test to see if there's any gh in at all however after pinning I ate a meal with 50+ gram carbs and another 50~g carbs 2 hours later- 1 hour after that tested my blood glucose came back at 4.6 nmol just before before bed which is what I test upon waking, suspicious.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bonehead13 said:


> Daft question... which end of the cartridge do you draw from? The end with a rubber bung or the other side? Thanks


 the green end


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

Acerico30 said:


> I drew out 2iu bung didn't move air bubble appeared , Plastic tray wasn't sealed on top either. Figured out they're fakes , bought a gh blood serum test to see if there's any gh in at all however after pinning I ate a meal with 50+ gram carbs and another 50~g carbs 2 hours later- 1 hour after that tested my blood glucose came back at 4.6 nmol just before before bed which is what I test upon waking, suspicious.


 Looks like there not right mate, all the real ones I've used have a bung that moves slowly as you pull out air, all the fakes I've seen it stays put and makes a air bubble, sorry mate looks like there fake, lord knows what could be in it but going off that I'd say no hgh, not sure what sort or reading you would get from peptides if any at all, could just be sterile water


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Danny41 said:


> Looks like there not right mate, all the real ones I've used have a bung that moves slowly as you pull out air, all the fakes I've seen it stays put and makes a air bubble, sorry mate looks like there fake, lord knows what could be in it but going off that I'd say no hgh, not sure what sort or reading you would get from peptides if any at all, could just be sterile water


 Yea I know I've figured they're fake and they have no smell at all looks like water, I bought a gh test though I'm not even sure I want to spend the 80£ on this , going to try my luck with some Pfizer geno's, currently using decent generics.


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

Acerico30 said:


> Yea I know I've figured they're fake and they have no smell at all looks like water, I bought a gh test though I'm not even sure I want to spend the 80£ on this , going to try my luck with some Pfizer geno's, currently using decent generics.


 Personally I'd spend the £80 by putting it to some more genos pal, write these ones off, what generics you using?


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Danny41 said:


> Personally I'd spend the £80 by putting it to some more genos pal, write these ones off, what generics you using?


 I already bought the gh serum test, but it's medi checks so got 6 months to use. Using Qitrope's atm , not too well known supposed to be Chinese pharma. Used a box of GenX before these, ordered two Geno pens off the same over seas source as the Qitrope. Supposedly they're out of an Indian pharmacy so going to see what they look like and if they look more legit than the nords (hopefully they will) might use the test for those instead.


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

Acerico30 said:


> I already bought the gh serum test, but it's medi checks so got 6 months to use. Using Qitrope's atm , not too well known supposed to be Chinese pharma. Used a box of GenX before these, ordered two Geno pens off the same over seas source as the Qitrope. Supposedly they're out of an Indian pharmacy so going to see what they look like and if they look more legit than the nords (hopefully they will) might use the test for those instead.


 Sounds like a plan mate, heard of the qitropes, never used but gets good reviews that I've read, I liked the genx when I used them, I've been running legit humatrope but I do think best bang for buck are ansomone 40iu kits, good luck with the geno pens


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Danny41 said:


> Sounds like a plan mate, heard of the qitropes, never used but gets good reviews that I've read, I liked the genx when I used them, I've been running legit humatrope but I do think best bang for buck are ansomone 40iu kits, good luck with the geno pens


 Thanks mate, My Qitrope source stocks a Ansomone 100s but out of stock last few months, I know another online source that stocks the 40iu's but they're pretty much pharma price roughly the same for 40iu as for 100iu hyge or genx


----------



## Bonehead13 (Aug 11, 2020)

I cant get my head round IUs :confused1: I've got the 45iu cartridge, 100 unit insulin barrels and I know the simplexx is 15mg per ml. Im planning to use 2iu EOD but no idea how many IUs to draw out. Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1mg = 3iu

how you work out dosing is by how much fluid you have, for example, 1ml of fluid in a 15mg cartridge will give you 45iu of HGH.

A standard insulin barrel will hold 1ml of fluid, so using the mix from above (1ml = 45iu) then on a standard 100iu insulin barrel 10iu would give you 4.5iu of HGH (you have both small thins black lines these represent 2iu increments, then you have thicker black lines these represent 10iu increments)


----------

